
Chinese Hackers Break into Chrome, Safari, Edge; Reveal Browsers Vulnerabilities - purplex
https://www.ibtimes.com/chinese-hackers-break-chrome-safari-edge-reveal-browsers-vulnerabilities-2869812
======
throwGuardian
The rise of China in tech is commendable. From being a low cost alternative to
innovation leader (arguably, premium Chinese phones bring features out these
days that the Apples of the world follow a few quarters/years later) in many
verticals, is indeed a testament to the hard work and policy support for tech.

I'm the first the criticise China where due, but in mere abilities to get the
job done in tech, hats off

